# [ot] acquisto scheda madre

## dmc12

Ciao a tutti, vorrei acquistare una nuova scheda madre per processore Athlon AMD, che naturalmente avra' la fortuna di far girare (solo) il sistema operativo linux. Vorrei qualcosa supportato fino all'osso dal pinguino. Avete qualche suggerimento e/o link?

Ringrazio tutti anticipatamente (anche quelli che non rispondono, ma hanno perso secondi preziosi della loro vita per leggere le mie str..) 

 :Laughing: 

Ciao!

----------

## popposoft

io ho appena acquistato una abit an7 con chipset nforce2, per il momento ho bootato da livecd gentoo 2004 experimental e non ho trovato problemi, mi rileva anche l'hdd serial ata...  :Cool: 

----------

## khazad-dum

Anche io ho una Abit AN7 (da un mesetto). E' molto performante. Funziona tutto (o quasi).

Queste le cose che uso io con la serie 2.6.x:

```

* Controller Serial ATA - OK

* Controller nForce2 - OK

* Integrated Ethernet - OK

* Integrated Firewire - OK

* Integrated Sound 5.1 - OK (uso però solo 2 canali)

```

Mi manca solo da provare l'uscita audio ottica e i driver proprietari (per il surround 5.1).

Il lato negativo è che Abit non sembra voler offrire supporto per gli lm_sensors agli sviluppatori.

Usando infatti il driver nForce2 integrato nel 2.6 non si vede nulla  :Sad:   dato che questa scheda ha un ulteriore chipset di controllo, chiamato uGuru (controlla i voltaggi della scheda e i fino a 3 configurazioni bios..o qualcosa del genere  :Razz: ).

Peccato davvero per quest'ultima nota negativa..altrimenti sarebbe davvero super.

Se hai bisogno, chiedi pure, 

Ciao

----------

## silian87

Io credo che meglio delle ASUS non ci sia nulla. Non so il modello, ma io ne ho una che funge da dio!

----------

## MyZelF

Com'è il supporto del kernel per l'nforce? Funziona tutto anche senza dover utilizzare i driver di nvidia?

Se non è così preferirei una soluzione per cui non sono necessari driver closed (es. chipset VIA).

----------

## alexbr

io fossi in te mi buttere su questa abit che popposoft e khazad-dum ti hanno suggerito.

Secondo me ha tutte le carte in regola per essere una bomba con Gentoo-GNU/Linux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Com'è il supporto del kernel per l'nforce? Funziona tutto anche senza dover utilizzare i driver di nvidia?
> 
> Se non è così preferirei una soluzione per cui non sono necessari driver closed (es. chipset VIA).

 

Si, trovi tutto nel kernel (la scheda di rete forse è una patch nel gentoo-development-sources), l'unica pecca è la scheda audio che pare non andare con mixer hardware

----------

## hardskinone

Io ho una Abit Nf7 rev2, quindi nforce2. Con il 2.4 mi andava l'indispenabile: audio (ma uso solo due canali), ethernet (con la patch) e la marea di porte usb. Con il 2.6 sto avendo problemi con l'audio (non registra ed esegue solo un suono alla volta e ho ripegato su una SB Live!) ma l'eth funziona a dovere (modulo forcedeth). Anche i sensori hardware vanno benissimo.

Delle interfacce Sata e firewire non posso dirti perche' non le ho mai usate (ne' con il 2.4, ne' con il 2.6).

Se non cerchi qualcosa di particolare una mobo con l'nforce vale soldi spesi.

----------

## sorchino

Anche io ho la Abit NF7 e devo dire che va molto bene.

SATA e Firewire non li uso quindi non so dirti.

La scheda di rete è ok.

La scheda audio funziona, anche se i driver alsa fanno schifo. Devo provare quelli proprietari visto che ho un 5.1 ma fino a poco tempo fa erano solo per 2.4.

----------

## theo_

Felicissimo possessore di due Asus (A7N8X Deluxe e A7N8X-X) entrambe con chipset nforce2 ed entrambe perfettamente e magnificamente supportate da kernel > 2.4.24 (e di conseguenza dalla nostra brava gentoo).

Per i miei personalissimi gusti Asus è la scelta migliore, ma a questi livelli più o meno una vale l'altra.

----------

## silian87

Ho sentito (da fonti sicure) che un athlon 1000 con 348 mb di ram e 40g di hd, va piu' lento di un ahtlon 800mhz con 128mb ram e 40gb hard disk. Infatti il primo (mio) ci mette di piu' ad instsllare la mandrake dell'altro a parita' di pacchetti. Adesso puo' darsi che sia un esagerazione, ma di sicuro le asus sono sinonimo di qualita'!

----------

## Tiro

Aopen...ho scelto aopen per l'attuale scheda madre e sceglierò ancora aopen la prossima sceda madre!

----------

## SteelRage

OK, probabilmente adesso le motherboard con chipset nforce2 stanno iniziando ad esser supportate benino...

Comunque... fino a relativamente poco tempo fa... 

*ommioddio*

fra nforce 2 e sk video ATI... direi che ho scelto proprio l'abbinamento peggiore che potesse capitare...

adesso funziona *quasi* tutto (a parte i casini con lm_sensors)... però.. buh...

lungi da me il trolleggiare, però...

Da un punto di vista "filosofico", mi sentirei di sconsigliare l'acquisto di una motherboard con chipset nforce2...

Però... buh... visto che adesso funziona... 

Direi di prenderne una della ASUS (tipo la A7n8X Deluxe), oppure della Abit...

Oppure prova con qualche motherboard con chipset VIA... Visto che i miei amici che le posseggono... hanno avuto decisamente meno casini "linux-related"

in bocca al lupo

----------

## randomaze

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> Oppure prova con qualche motherboard con chipset VIA... Visto che i miei amici che le posseggono... hanno avuto decisamente meno casini "linux-related"
> 
> 

 

Io ho un chipset VIA (KM400 su ASUS A7V8X-MX).... la sk grafica Unichrome la uso in modalità VESA perché non mi piacciono i driver binari e lm-sensor visualizza valori errati con il 2.6.x (ma, dato che con il 2.4 andava perfetto confido che metteranno a posto il tutto quanto prima).

Per il resto va benissimo.

P.S. XFree 4.4rc2 dovrebbe avere il driver corretto per l'Unichrome.

----------

## emix

Io ho una MSI KT4Ultra (VIA KT400) e devo dire che sono delle ottime schede madri. Se puoi aspettare un pò ti consiglio di prenderne una con chipset VIA KT880 (appena uscito) che è l'ultima evoluzione (nel senso che non ce ne saranno più) per architettura socket A. Altrimenti puoi prenderne una con chipset VIA KT600.

Per quanto riguarda le marche mi sento di consigliarti le MSI (con cui mi sono trovato sempre benissimo), le Gigabyte o le Asus. Queste ultime in particolare hanno un buon rapporto qualità-prezzo, anche se a volte la qualità costruttiva va a vantaggio delle prime due.

Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto.

P.S. - Non ho indicato nessuna scheda madre con chipset nvidia in quanto ci sono stati parecchi problemi all'inizio con i driver per linux. Ora non so come sia la situazione.

----------

## popposoft

dopo tutto questo bel thread mi è venuta voglia di compilare  :Smile:  sono contento di avere azzeccato l'acquisto  :Smile: 

----------

## alexerre

up

per tutti i possessori di una abit con SATA. Il RAID offerto dal chipset silicon image vi funziona bene?

/me che deve comprare una mobo nuova  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## khazad-dum

Perfettamente.

Abit An7

----------

## alexerre

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> Perfettamente.
> 
> Abit An7

 

domanda hai lo stesso chipset

```
Silicon Image Sil3611 Parallel ATA to Serial ATA Bridge
```

----------

## khazad-dum

Sono sicuro al 95%. Questa sera comunque controllo e ti so dire.

Ciao

----------

## alexerre

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> Sono sicuro al 95%. Questa sera comunque controllo e ti so dire.
> 
> Ciao

 

grazie

/me molto grato =)

----------

## t0mcat

anch'io ho una AN7 e sono abbastanza soddisfatto, però ad un overclocker che usa linux consiglierei la NF-7 proprio perché con la prima non c'è modo di monitorare l'hardware...

inoltre il soundstorm è supportato in maniera veramente pessima, niente hw mixing, niente 4.1, e complicazioni varie per usare il dolby o i 6 canali.

il raid SATA mi funziona bene con il driver medley, che però non è molto performante, e in un prossimo futuro mi sa che passerò al raid software made in penguin :p

per il resto tutto apposto.

----------

## khazad-dum

il 2.6.5 corregge molti problemi per l'audio. Non ho ancora avuto molto tempo di provarlo, ma sembra decisamente meglio di quello che c'è ora..

la pecca di questa scheda (an7) è l'impossibilità (ancora?) di monitorare l'hardware da linux perchè il chip aggiuntivo (microguru) non ha specifiche pubbliche (ho parlato direttamente con il kernel hacker dell'i2c.

my 2 cents

----------

## alexerre

Grazie a tutti ragazzi  :Very Happy: 

In verità io ero interessato alla abit kv7 per un lavoro. Quindi non ho bisogno di prestazioni audio/vidio alte, mi basta che:

1. il SATA funzioni, funzioni bene e sia disponibile RAID 0 e 1

2. abbia buone prestazioni anche a fronte di un grosso carico di lavoro.

La scelta è caduta sulla abit perchè ho letto in giro per internet che il chipset che è meglio supportato - parlando di SATA - è il Silicon Image Sil3611 Parallel ATA to Serial ATA Bridge.

----------

## max_1975

Credo che le schede madri più performanti siano le Tyan (serie Thunder)...anche se costano decisamente più delle altre

----------

## alexerre

 *max_1975 wrote:*   

> Credo che le schede madri più performanti siano le Tyan (serie Thunder)...anche se costano decisamente più delle altre

 

e hanno SATA ben supportato?

----------

## max_1975

 *Quote:*   

>  e hanno SATA ben supportato? 

 

Non saprei...io ne utilizzo una con controller SCSI e non mi ha mai dato un problema...

Prova a vedere sul sito http://www.tyan.com

----------

## khazad-dum

```

SiI3112 Serial ATA: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:01:0b.0

```

```

01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: CMD Technology Inc Silicon Image SiI 3112 SATARaid Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: CMD Technology Inc: Unknown device 6112

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 9000 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 9400 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 9800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=4]

        I/O ports at a000 [size=16]

        Memory at eb000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

```

Dimenticavo...ho provato anche

Acquisizione Video, Ethernet Over Firewire e RAID 0 (software). Tutto funziona egregiamente.

L'unica pecca di questa scheda è che non vogliono rilasciare specifiche per i controlli delle temperature.

Se servono altre info, chiedi pure.

Ciao

----------

## alexerre

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CUT
> 
> Se servono altre info, chiedi pure.
> ...

 

Grazie mille  :Very Happy: 

Appena mi viene in mente qualcosa te lo chiedo

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

con amd-xp2000+ mi va bene!

comunque adesso non mi funziona l'audio con il 2.6.3-r1.mi funzionava col 2.4.23, ma con i driver nvidia. come avete fatto a farlo funzionare?

con 2.6 comunque il firewire funziona, io lo uso spesso con un hd esterno.

le due schede di rete funzionano bene, una con modulo 3c59x e uno col forcedeth. 

a me sembra una buona scheda madre.

ciao DV

----------

